# BMW S 1000 RR Burnout FAIL



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

:rofl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oIXSKgwZBI&feature=player_embedded

*Read more about the BMW S 1000 RR at http://www.bimmerfest.com/tag/S-1000-RR*


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Now he just needs some Yosh sliders and he'll be all set.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## seth1993 (Mar 9, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

fast bikes are nice


----------

